# haydock rye



## jarhead jim (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey all, 
 Just checking to see if anyone has any history or pictures of this bottle, or distillery, label etc.

 Thanks,

 Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello Jim,

 Happy New Year. Have you got a bottle?

 Looks like a case of bottled brown fraudulence...

 "In 1906, the Pure Food Law was enacted, which put an end to many such enterprises. Based on what I've seen in regard to other "unlisted" companies, Haydock was most likely an arm (i.e. dba) one of the more established companies that were bottling pure grain alcohol with colorings and beading compounds and selling it as genuine hooch to make an easy buck. It was a common practice in the early days. 

 What we need is a flyer from Haydock with a POBox number or address on it, because that would nail them.

 Here's the message:

 Hello -- Just found your website while searching online for Haydock Distilling Co. of Kansas City, Mo. I could find no trace of it, and neither could someone on your site. Finally discovered this was a fraudulent company, selling cheap whisky by mail, claiming it was fine aged product from their distilleries in Kentucky. Those distilleries did not exist. The case was prosecuted in 1906, but charges were dismissed on appeal. The shot glass was probably part of the advertising scheme to attract orders. There is an aluminum token issued by Haydock Dist. Co. which says the product will be shipped in "demijohns" (wicker baskets)." From.

See Here for more details.





From.


----------



## jarhead jim (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got a beautiful amethyst bottle and matching embossed shot glass. I've looked in all sorts of early advertizements from the early part of the century and found nothing. I'd love to find a selling brochure somewhere with a picture. Somewhere on this site I have a picture of the bottle and shot glass.

 Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2013)

From.


----------

